# New Archery Range in Valdosta!



## HCA59 (Feb 3, 2013)

Shiloh Archery
Tournament Schedule
• February 16, 2013
• March 30, 2013
• April 20,2013
• May,25,2013
• June 22,2013
• July 13,2013
• July 27,2013
• August 31,2013 ( Bow Hunter setup only)
All regular shoots registration times are from 9 am - 1 pm.
The range is located off of Parker Rd in Hahira GA. 
For Information Contact: Dale Hritz (229)460-6696, Brent Hritz (229)251-4466, Billy Pearson (229)560-9560  

Hope to see eveyone there.


----------



## deadbox (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this a range that's open daily or just for events?


----------



## Hawire (Feb 4, 2013)

deadbox said:


> Is this a range that's open daily or just for events?



Just the day of shoots from what I ve been told.


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shiloh has added an additional shoot date on March 2nd.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll try to make it down next weekend.  Only a little over an hour for me.


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope to see you there. Should be a great shoot.


----------



## cliff from jax (Feb 10, 2013)

Whats the address ill be coming from waycross and are yall shooting asa classes and rules


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes they are shooting ASA classes and rules.I'll try to put up a map showing the location and address for GPS soon.Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 11, 2013)

The address for the property is 7029 Parker Rd., Hahira,GA 31632. Here is a link to a map on Mapquest. http://mapq.st/WdKG0m  The property is located between Shiloh Rd. and the intersection of Webb Rd.


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Facebook link*

Here is a link to the ranges Facebook page with a map and directions. Hope to see everyone there. Good shooting!

https://www.facebook.com/events/529733013716245/


----------



## cliff from jax (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys we had good time shootin today great set up and good folks i will be back next month and hope
To bring a few more with me


----------



## HCA59 (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to hear you enjoyed it. Hopefully it will keep getting better. Thanks for coming and look forward to next time.


----------



## HCA59 (May 6, 2013)

*Shiloh Archery May 25th*

Next shoot for Shiloh Archery is May 25th. Our turnout for shoots just keeps getting better. Hope to see everyone there.


----------

